# Potential Layout



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
This is my idea for an ho layout after I noticed a drawing I was working on. I'm looking at a 4x8 sized layout maybe larger. I marked the layout in black marker & I'm thinking of adding another track on the inside. I've also been looking at building the atlas yardmaster layout or the trunk line, or using a combination of the two. I was originally planning on having two ovals with a turnout, so I could "stop" one train & run the other. I thought of putting an oval inside my fidgit spinner layout as I call it, but I don't know if it'll stick out like a sore thumb.

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a little confused after viewing the drawing
on your PDF file.

It doesn't appear to show any track unless the
dark line hugging the perimeter of the gray area
is it.

I would comment though on your text information.

A 4 X 8 layout is a tad too narrow for adequate 
curve radius in HO. You would find a much better
radius possible on a 5 X 8 or so board. A second oval inside the
first would be entirely too tight for most locos.

What do you have in mind for operating your layout?
Continuous running? Switching? Combination of both?

Give us more information if you would like our members
to help.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think you might have posted a picture of your tree stump coffee table.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry Don.

The black outline is the desired shape of my layout. I was thinking of a combination of continuous running & switching.www.hornby.com/media/pdf/Track-Geometry-PDF.pdf. I'm planning on using 00 track from my set for a length of 63" x 37" along with atlas code 100 track.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> I think you might have posted a picture of your tree stump coffee table.


Hi D&J.
This was originally a color drawing. I was in a hurry this morning when I posted my layout design, so I ended up confusing other members of the forum since I didn't make things clear enough.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

MrStucky said:


> I'm planning on using 00 track from my set for a length of 63" x 37" along with atlas code 100 track.


OO Track - Do you mean HO scale? If so, that's cool. I see that you are in Canada, correct? 

With the said size, that is pretty small and being tight. Are you going prototypical? Have you determine which era/period? Are you going to expand the layout in the future?


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Blue.
My train set is 00 while my brother's set is ho by Fleischmann both are passenger trains, so I could say I have a transition era multi nation layout British & German. I'd like to expand but I think at the moment I'll try to keep things simple. I live in Edmonton, Ab. Its 23F outside at the moment warming up to 31 this afternoon. I notice you live in Austin, Tx. I have a cousin in Austin, he & I keep up on Facebook.


----------



## tullnd (Jan 3, 2018)

The only issue I'd have with this is make sure you're staying 00 scale. From what I've read, while they both (HO and OO) use the same track width, and the actual scale is similar...one common issue (again, this is if I understand what I've read correctly) is that it's common for OO scale to support tighter radius turns due to how the couplers are often spaced on their models. I guess if someone wants to run HO gear later, they may run into issues where the radius is just too tight for a lot of the HO gear.

If you only plan on OO, then no worries, but if you want to run HO possibly at some point, read up on the limitations and either plan the track to accommodate possible HO equipment later or just be ok with that limitation.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You need to reprise that pdf scan as it must be a mistake, makes no sense.

You can mix HO and OO on the same layout, you can even run them together as all locos/stock now have NEM coupler sockets which take European, British or even Kadee couplers, if they are older this won’t be possible. Code 100 OO track is fine for HO as well although tie spacing wil be different. Minimum radius is going to be governed by loco wheelbase and the coupler being flexibility mounted. Most British locos will run on Hornby Setrack but width of 37” six couplers steamers will struggle. I think Setrack min radius is 18”, so better to go wider.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

That 90 degree turn in the upper left side might pose a problem. I hope you are planning on using flex track.


----------

